# Algarve Rent Strategy



## MarcP (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I am considering early retirement from the U.S. and relocating to the Algarve area. (looking at Armacao de Pera, Carvoeira, Lagos areas) My intent would be to rent a T0/T1 in a town in somewhat close proximity to beaches. A long term annual let would be ideal but realize those seem to be far and few between in that area. 

It seems doable to find long term let during off season months but seems I would be forced to displace to another area during peak season. Despite my searching and reading of forums etc., I am having difficulty coming up with a strategy of where I could relocate in the Algarve that would have reasonable and available rent during peak season? Can anyone who does rent today or may have rented in this situation suggest a strategy of what to do during peak season or what area may be worth investigating? Is Silves a possibility being that it is a little further inland?

I will be visiting the Algarve area next month

Thanks in advance for your insight and feedback!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Portugal does not have an organised long term rental market as it tends to be on a human scale with personal interactions. There are local estate agents who specialise in property within their area but long term rentals and internet advertising are not their priority so long term rental landlords tend not to use estate agents. Unhelpfully the way to find somewhere is by asking around locally which you cannot do unless you are here also the "landlords" do not understand people wanting to rent somewhere without having looked at it first. I have seen in several towns hand written long term rental adverts in shop windows. The opposite is holiday rental market which is now mainly internet based. I would suggest you book on the Algarve off season in several different places for a month at a time then possibly do the same on the west coast - silver coast and inland from the coast to find an area you want to spend a longer time in and asking about rentals. If you are adept then a site like airBNB will get you somewhere, usually negotiable, and an introduction to local "landlord" and their extended family/friends who will all join in your search. Good luck.


----------



## MarcP (Sep 20, 2017)

Strontium, thank you very much. This was extremely helpful and confirmed some of my thoughts for a possible approach to this. But your suggestion of a month by month in different areas while also making landlord contacts is brilliant. I had always thought I would attempt a longer term let (3-6 mo) while searching. 

I had always planned to have boots on the ground when actually ready to look but it’s always nice to have a little more confidence and knowledge going in, your information certainly provided that. Thanks again! Appreciate your response! I’m sure this will help others considering this transition. And hopefully they all won’t be competing against me &#55357;&#56842;

Best


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Slightly random comments from recent foray looking at places.

Tomar . Shopwindow averts, this is where I was sent by the local estateagent The fabulous bits of paper in the upper windows shows that the lower window is local rental ads, though it also has fine selection of wool.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.6...4!1sGa5ohTC776v6K9NGvwMbaw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Nazere, Silver Coast See the two women in black? They, and others, stop passers by and ask if you want to rent accommodation, they are "rental agents" and the rents are negotiable as to a landlord some money is better then no money particularly in the low season. 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.6...4!1sjf9rKPT4UvyhJU9lBDg10g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MarcP (Sep 20, 2017)

This is great stuff. Was never much for window shopping. Guess that will have to change. Thank you!


----------



## Great-Dane (Oct 17, 2017)

No problem to find long term rent from say october to may, but in the summer time june - september everyone rents out on high priced weekly base. When we started we were renting for 2-3 months on different spots and drove around the area to check for our favorite plot of land. During the summer months we bought a RV / Autocaravana and saved the rents during these months. Once we found our spot we sold the RV with hardly a loss. regards


----------



## MarcP (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you Great-Dane,

That's promising news to know there is rent options during that time frame. That's the approach I would like to take to have some time to decide if or where to buy. I just returned from a trip to Algarve and really like Lagos. But I did have many people tell me that it is extremely difficult finding longer term rent options. But I still would think I could find 1-3 month rentals off season like you describe. I would be curious to know where you ended up and why?

The RV approach is a good idea for me to consider. I actually have my RV up for sale currently.

Thanks again for your reply. It was very helpful!

Best


----------

